
Show HN: Procedurally generate 2D spaceship sprites through directed evolution - wwwtyro
http://proceduro.github.io/spaceship-2d
======
wwwtyro
Author here. I've only tested on Firefox and Chrome on desktop. YMMV.

------
DanBC
uncaught typeerror: Cannot read property 'render' of undefined.

~~~
wwwtyro
Thanks - what platform / browser are you on?

~~~
coroxout
I get the same in Chrome 45.0.2454.101 m on Win7 32-bit.

(I'm also running Ghostery but I disabled it - not that it found anything to
block in the first place - and reloaded and got the same message.)

